
How to Turn Cybersecurity Jargon into a Language Everyone in Your Office Speak - wolframio
https://blog.varonis.com/cybersecurity-jargon-translated/
======
part997
Nice. With this method you don't need the Xiaomi hub, just this Zigbee USB
stick. You can control other kind of Zigbee devices, such as Philips Hue or
Ikea bulbs with this as well and you don't need to worry about any data
secretly being sent back to Xiaomi in China.

